# Right side cut off



## Claire (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok, why, all of a sudden (the past couple of days) the right side of my page when I use this forum is cut off.  I need to move it every time I go from one page to another.  Oh, I must say, the left side (where the ads are) is never cut off.  Just the text.  If I want to know what to buy and where to buy it, it is all there.  By the way, I have never, ever purchased anything advertised on this or any other site, I understand the need to pay for the site, but please, please, if something has to go, don't make it the text I'm trying to read.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jul 19, 2007)

That stinks Claire...I understand how it can be frustrating.  I am sure an admin will be along shortly to help you out.  Just hold tight!!


----------



## Alix (Jul 19, 2007)

Claire, do you have your screen maximized? I know that happens to me if I am not maxed. Also, the default is to have the page all the way to the left, just the way it is for those of us who read from left to right.


----------



## Caine (Jul 19, 2007)

This problem also occurs if someone posts a picture which is wider than the normal column size of this site.

Could anyone posting pictures PLEASE use some type of graphics software (Paint comes FREE with any Windows operating system and can be acessed by clicking Start>All Programs>Accessories>Paint) to reduce not only the DPI of your photos, but also the dimensions?  96 dpi is the perfect size for on-screen viewing with any Windows product, and a 5-inch width should stop the graphic from "stretching" the display.


----------



## keltin (Jul 19, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> This problem also occurs if someone posts a picture which is wider than the normal column size of this site.
> 
> Could anyone posting pictures PLEASE use some type of graphics software (Paint comes FREE with any Windows operating system and can be acessed by clicking Start>All Programs>Accessories>Paint) to reduce not only the DPI of your photos, but also the dimensions? 96 dpi is the perfect size for on-screen viewing with any Windows product, and a 5-inch width should stop the graphic from "stretching" the display.


 
I was thinking the same thing, it sounds like Claire is viewing a “stretched” board. Perhaps she viewed a picture that stretched it and the rest of the pages got stuck?


Claire, what resolution are you viewing? I use 1024x768 on one monitor and DC works fine. My other PC uses 1280x1024, and that too works fine. I do get occasional stretching with pictures on the 1024x768 PC. 

Try deleting your browser cache and see if that helps.


----------

